# Desktophintergrund ändern mit einer Batchdatei. RUNDLL32.EXE funktioniert nicht richt



## xKorbix (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

der Titel hört sich nicht sehr anspruchsvoll an. Ist es auch nicht. Theoretisch funktioniert es auch so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Doch da ist ein Mysterium, dem ich nicht auf die Spur komme. Daher wendet sich das Thema auch eher diesem "kleinen" Fehler, dass RUNDLL32.EXE nicht richtig funktioniert.
Erst mal zu meinem PC. Habe leider aktuell Vista als BS. Ich weis.. Schande über mich..
Aber nun zu dem Batchfile.

```
@echo off
REG delete "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop" /V Wallpaper /f
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop" /V Wallpaper /T REG_SZ /F /D "C:\Users\user\Desktop\Bilder\AC3\b.jpg"
RUNDLL32.EXE user32.dll, UpdatePerUserSystemParameters
```

So. Nun meine eigentliche Frage. So weit ich das noch von früher weis, kann man so u.a. den Desktophintergrund aktualisieren. Blos ist das normal, dass auf dem SUPER Vista System diese Aktualisierung nur alle ca. 10 mal funktioniert?

Wäre um eine Antwort sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Korbi


----------



## üäpöol (17. Juli 2012)

Mir ist leider nicht ganz klar, was passiert und was passieren soll ...


----------

